# Stephen Chow's Mermaid



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2014)

​


> Ever since the success of "Journey to the West", audiences have been anticipating the next project from comedy guru Stephen Chow, "The Mermaid", which has been developing quietly.
> 
> According to the latest news on Phoenix, the movie is expected to begin shooting in the later part of this year, beginning with an audition for the lead actress that will be held at the end of July.
> 
> ...



It is never too early to hype a Stephen Chow movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 19, 2014)

Sounds like fun, have you seen any of his movies before?


----------



## wibisana (Aug 19, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Sounds like fun, have you seen any of his movies before?



God of Gambler series
Shaolin Soccer
Kungfu hustle

loved his works

CJ7 was okay, its kids movie btw
and  Journey to the west didn't star him  tho is is good movie, I not like it


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2014)

I've seen around 80% of his movies.

Flirting Scholar and Lawyer Lawyer were my favs though.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 20, 2014)

Is this a re-make of Disney's _The Little Mermaid_?

:WOW


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't think so.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 3, 2014)

which is the must fun to watch?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2014)

Watch all of them.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 14, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> which is the must fun to watch?



fight back to school there is youtube vid of it too


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 14, 2014)

I came to say: "Who?"

But saw he did the legendary Kung Fu Hustle.

But then I saw he produced Dragon Ball Evolution too, so...

I'll try to watch Journey to the West: Conquering the Demons soon.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 14, 2014)

> But then I saw he produced Dragon Ball Evolution too, so...



If DB: Evolution was directed by Stephen Chow, then it wouldn't have been a pile of horse shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 10, 2014)

It has began.


----------



## Mallow (Nov 11, 2014)

> Ever since the success of "Journey to the West"


what success?


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 11, 2014)

Both journey to the west movies are successful. I don't know what you're talking about.


----------

